# Hunting east Texas squirrels



## Flockaduck

Stalking east Texas squirrels with my Cold Steel .625 professional. Practicing still hunting / stalking.


----------



## Ridge Runner

A handful of peanuts is a lot less work...

You do look absolutely devastating in that suit. Must scare the heck out of hikers if they notice you when close by.


----------



## COSlinger

Sweet ghillie man! Where do you hunt in East TX? We used to hunt whitetails and feral pigs in the Angelina and Davey Crockett NF.


----------



## Flockaduck

Ha a handful of peanuts? I'm in the country... No tame urban squirrels here. And I hunt on private property so I don't encounter or surprise anyone. Lol


----------



## Flockaduck

I hunt in Livingston.


----------



## gshouse2004

That's awesome.I do the same thing in Kentucky..Good luck!


----------

